# Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde, 

Es ist so weit endlich ein neuer PC nach langem hin und her hab ich nun mein System gefunden. 
Ich habe alles 3 mal vergleicht und bin mir immer noch unsicher ob ich irgend wo ein Anschluss übersehen habe oder ein steckplatz nicht passt usw. 

Ich bitte euch deshalb noch mal drüber zu schaun ob ich wirklich nichts über sehen habe, in bezug auf Kompatibilität.


Meine Hardware: 

Gigabyte GA-X99-UD3 Intel X99 So.2011-3 

Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 WOF

16GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 

4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 

700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular  (Zu Stark oder Schwach?)

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler

500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 

Alte HDD 1 tb

be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt Midi Tower 


würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand die mühe macht und mal drüber schaut, ich danke 


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1500€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nope

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau ich bezahl doch nicht ach egal... 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
1 HDD Sata 1TB

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
alter TV 32`` 720p
Per HDMI an 55" 1080p

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Totalwar evt. Photoshop, CAD

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Reicht erst mal wird nachgerüstet

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
ja die CPU, evt auch das Mainboard. Graka is ja schon

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Ich mag Züge !?


----------



## kinzzy (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Auf jeden Fall ein anderes Netzteil. Für so einen Prozessor würde ich definitiv ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 650W nehmen.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> 700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular  (Zu Stark oder Schwach?)



Zu schlecht 
Das Ding müsste eigentlich schon bei 400W Belastung abschalten, da es die ATX-Norm auf 5V verlässt


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Und warum ?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

könnt ihr mir ein Netzteil empfehlen das nicht ganz so teuer ist `?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



kinzzy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein anderes Netzteil. Für so einen Prozessor würde ich definitiv ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 650W nehmen.


Eher das 550W-Gerät, da die das selbe leisten und das 550er leiser und günstiger ist 



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Und warum ?


Wie schon gesagt, die Plattform ist nur bis 400W auf 12V ausgelegt. Die 700W-Variante ist totaler Humbug, von der Technik veraltet und überlabelt.
Ein Netzteil mit DC-DC bzw. Indy-Regulierung sollte es schon sein. Da du ein High-End-System aufbauen willst, sollte es auch beim Netzteil High-End sein, sprich Drak Power Pro 10 550W. Bietet sogar genug Leistung für GTX 980 SLI 



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir ein Netzteil empfehlen das nicht ganz so teuer ist `?


1500€ für den PC, aber keine 100€ für's Netzteil? Da sind Prioritäten aber ganz falsch gesetzt  Am Netzteil spart man nicht, da an diesem das Leben der restlichen Hardware hängt


----------



## kinzzy (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Dann solltest du einen anderen Prozessor kaufen. Aber für diesen sollte es ein BeQuiet DPP sein. (neuste Technik, Sicherungen, etc)


----------



## Haarspalter (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Evtl. ist die Grafikkarte zu lang? Sie ist anscheinend 31,2 cm lang und ins Gehäuse gehen maximal 29 cm rein. Weiß nicht wie streng man das nehmen muss^^


----------



## OutOfMemory (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Das Netzteil ist alt. Und man spart nicht am Netzteil. Wenn das mal über den Jordan geht, kann es die gesamte restliche Hardware mitnehmen. Insgesamt ist da zu viel gespart in deiner Konfig. Bei einem Sockel 2011-3 System sollte man eher mit 1800-2000 rechnen. Ggf. solltest du überdenken ob du unbedingt einen Intel i7 5820k benötigst. Für 1100-1400 bekommt man auch ein schönes System mit einem Intel i7 4770k hin.

CPU-Kühler:
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher würde ich wohl auch eher was anderes nehmen. Aktuell spreche ich da aber keine Empfehlung aus, kenne mich dazu mit den DDR4 Speicher zu wenig aus.



Haarspalter schrieb:


> Evtl. ist die Grafikkarte zu lang? Sie ist anscheinend 31,2 cm lang und ins Gehäuse gehen maximal 29 cm rein. Weiß nicht wie streng man das nehmen muss^^



Wenn er den HDD-Käfig rausnimmt passt die Karte rein. Dann hat er 40cm zur Verfügung.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

@Haarspalter

den mittleren HDD Käfig kann man rausnehmen da gegen graka bis 400 mm rein.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ich lande bei 1650€ für ein 2011-3er System:
1 x Crucial MX100  512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15Q-16GRK)
1 x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-MINI-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Für ein Sockel 1150 System bei 1400€
1 x Crucial MX100  256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## Haarspalter (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

hehe, da will man einmal als "Anfänger" mitmischen und dann sowas


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Haarspalter schrieb:


> hehe, da will man einmal als "Anfänger" mitmischen und dann sowas



Ich hab auch mal klein angefangen


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

ihr geht ja hier ab.. 

warum 400 watt 12 volt ? auf der Konfi seite das hädlers war alles ok ??


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> 400 watt 12 volt ? auf der Konfi seite das hädlers war alles ok ??



Die Händler haben keine Ahnung von Hardware, die wollen einfach nur verkaufen  Wir sagen dir, dass das Netzteil für die Konfig absolut ungeeignet ist, also glaub uns doch 
Das Teil wird dir keine 600W liefern bevor es Abschaltet da die 5V Spannung gegen 6V läuft und die 12V Spannung sich in Richtung 9V verabschiedet. Deswegen kein Netzteil mit Gruppenregulation und billiger/veralteter Technik nutzen! 
Und um Gottes Willen nicht den Konfigurator verwenden!!!!111elf Sondern immer die Teile einzeln in den Warenkorb legen und den Zusammenbau als Item dazu (z.B. bei Hardwareversand.de)


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ich find es sehr nett von dir, das du mir hilfst. ich würde aber gerne  verstehen könne warum ?? ich will nicht blöd sterben


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich find es sehr nett von dir, das du mir hilfst. ich würde aber gerne  verstehen könne warum ?? ich will nicht blöd sterben


Das Teil wird dir keine 600W liefern bevor es Abschaltet da die 5V Spannung gegen 6V läuft und die 12V Spannung sich in Richtung 9V verabschiedet. Deswegen kein Netzteil mit Gruppenregulation und billiger/veralteter Technik nutzen! 
Netzteile sind eine Wissenschaft für sich. Extrem Komplex und extrem viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ich glaub dir hab mein system auch schon verändert. nur würde ich gerne wissen was du mit 400 watt meinst ??


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Und was hast du gegen mein UD3 ??


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir hab mein system auch schon verändert. nur würde ich gerne wissen was du mit 400 watt meinst ??



Siehe hier:
Ist zwar das E9, nutzt aber ebenso eine Gruppenregulierte Plattform von FSP Plattform. Wie du siehst verlässt die 5V-Schiene schon bei Szenario 4 die Norm (ca. 400-450W Belastung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Und was hast du gegen mein UD3 ??


Das UD3 ist halt Recht günstig und RAM nachrüsten wird wegen nur vier Slots eher schwierig


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich find es sehr nett von dir, das du mir hilfst. ich würde aber gerne  verstehen könne warum ?? ich will nicht blöd sterben



Das liegt daran, dass das L8 Gruppenreguliert ist.

Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die drei Spannungen voneinander abhängig sind.
Belastest du nun eine Spannung sehr stark -- und heute wird praktisch nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung benötigt. 5 Volt brauchst du für USB und Festplatten, 3,3 Volt eigentlich gar nicht mehr -- sinkt diese ab, so dass du statt 12 Volt nur noch 11,6 Volt hast. Die 11,6 Volt sind noch innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation, aber bei 11,4 Volt wird es schon kritisch. Gleichzeitig steigen die anderen Spannungen an, sodass die 5 Volt Leitung schnell mal bei 5,5 oder gar 6 Volt landet.
Ausgleichen kannst du das nur, indem du die entsprechende Spannung belastest. Du müsstest also die 5 Volt Leitung stärker belasten, damit sie wieder sinkt. Was aber eben in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach ist, weil ja nichts mehr da ist, was die 5 Volt braucht. Eine SSD oder eine HDD reichen da nicht.
Wenn du dann noch Netzteile hast, die eine billige Filterung und Glättung haben -- man kann das anhand der verbauten Caps erkennen -- ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass neben der steigenden Spannung auch die Restwelligkeit ansteigt. Die Restwelligkeit beschreibt die noch vorhandene Wechselspannung in der Gleichspannung. Du kannst die Wechselspannung nie komplett herausfiltern, das ist technisch nicht möglich. Man kann sie aber so weit reduzieren, dass sie keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Hardware hat.
Steigt sie aber an, hat sie ab einem gewissen Punkt durchaus wieder Einfluss auf die Hardware. die Steigende Restwelligkeit ist einer der Gründe, wieso Festplatten ausfallen.
Wenn du also jemanden kennst, der in letzter Zeit eine defekte Festplatte hatte, frag ihn mal, wie alt sein Netzteil ist, das er verwendet. 

Hast du nun brauchbare Netzteile, die entsprechende Schutzschaltungen haben, schalten die ab, wenn die Spannung unterhalb eines Wertes sinkt.
Hier im forum gibt es einen User, dessen Netzteil -- ein S7 mit 450 Watt -- abschaltet, wenn er die Grafikkarte übertaktet.
Nominell sollte die Leistung des Netzteils reichen, aber weil die 5 Volt Leitung nicht mehr belastet wird, sinkt die 12 Volt Spannung unterhalb des Auslösewertes und das Netzteil schaltet ab.
Andere Netzteile schalten z.B. gar nicht ab, wie das Corsair RM. Das powert auch noch, wenn nur noch 10 Volt anliegen [was eben an der fehlenden Schutzschaltung liegt und deswegen wird es hier um Forum auch verrissen -- zu Recht]. Die thermaltake Germany Serie hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.
Schlimm wird es aber dann, wenn du hochgelabelte Gruppen Netzteile hast, wie das S7 mit 700 Watt oder das L8 mit der gleichen Leistung oder vergleichbar.
Bei denen ist die Spannungsstabilität extrem schlecht, sodass man sie nicht nutzen sollte. Schon gar nicht für Multi GPU, auch wenn die 700 Watt suggerieren, dass es eigentlich reichen müsste.


Bei Indy Netzteilen wird, wie der Name schon erahnen lässt, die Spannungen unabhängig voneinander erzeugt.
Das passiert mit DC-DC Converter. Daher nennt man diese Netzteile auch DC-DC Netzteile.
Der Vorteil ist die Spannungsstabilität. Auch wenn die 12 Volt Leitung bis zum Bersten belastet wird, hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die kleineren Spannungen.
Aber auch hier gibt es Grenzen. Wichtig sind Schutzschaltungen. Wenn die nicht vorhanden sind -- wie beim Corsair RM als Beispiel -- nützt die Spannungsstabilität nichts. Das Netzteil kann bei einem Fehler nicht abschalten und wird im Grenzfall die Hardware beschädigen.
Dann gibt es da noch Netzteile, wie die P10 Serie, die so stark gebaut ist -- was eben die Caps angeht -- dass sie auch problemlos deutlich mehr Leistung stemmen kann.
Ich hatte zwei P10 mit 550 Watt an der SunMoon getestet und beide waren in der Lage, über 700 Watt zu leisten, ohne dass sich die Spannungsstabilität geändert hatte, ohne dass die Restwelligkeit angestiegen ist. Die sind nicht mal lauter geworden.
Das ist schon sehr beeindruckend und einer der Gründe, wieso ich bei Multi GPU Systemen gerne das P10 empfehle. Ich weiß da aus erster Hand, dass es das leistet, was es verspricht.


Zusammengefasst:
Gruppe Netzteile haben bei einseitiger Belastung der Spannung -- was heute eben Fakt ist angesichts der dominierenden 12 Volt Leitung -- ein Problem mit der Spannungsstabilität, was im geringsten Fall zum Abschalten des Netzteils führt, wenn die Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind, und im schlimmsten Fall zur Beschädigung der Hardware führt, wenn die Filterung und Gättung schlecht ist.
Indy Netzteile oder DC-DC Netzteile haben das Problem der Spannungsstabilität nicht. Nachteil hier ist einfach der, dass im Max Last Bereich die Restwelligkeit zum Teil stark ansteigt, was auf schlechte Komponenten im Form von minderwertigen Caps zurück zu führen ist.
Und natürlich sollten grundlegende Schurtschaltungen verbaut sein, die auch greifen.
Es nützt nichts, wenn der Hersteller OCP verbaut, das aber erst jenseits von 80 Ampere greift. Schon bei weiniger als 50 Ampere schmelzen Leitungen.


Und dann will ich das mit den Peak werten noch mal aufgreifen. 
Aktuelle Grafikkarten wie die 900er Serie von Nvidia, haben zum Teil stark schwankende Peak werte. Das liegt daran, dass die Karten ständig zwischen Max Last und Idle hin und her schalten.
Das liegt wiederum am Boost Modus, den aktuelle Karten besitzen.
die Karte versucht immer den maximalen Boost Takt zu erreichen und taktet ständig darauf zu, wird aber gleichzeitig vom Power Limit und Temperatur Limit eingegrenzt.
So kann es passieren, dass eine Karte zwar eine durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme von 180 Watt hat, aber einen Peak Wert von über 300 Watt.
Gerade bei übertakteten Karten wird der Unterschied größer -- Toms Hardware hatte da mal einen Test zu gemacht, als die 900er Karten auf den Markt kamen -- da liegt die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme bei 190-200 Watt und der Peak Wert kratzt an der 400 Watt Marke oder ist darüber.
Moderne Netzteile, wie das E10 oder auch das Antec Edge -- gibt natürlich noch viele weitere Netzteile -- haben keine Probleme mit den Peak Werten. Die kann die Filterung problemlos abfangen.
Hast du aber ein älteres Netzteil drin oder eben ein Gruppe Netzteil, kann es passieren, dass das Netzteil abschaltet, weil der Peak Wert zu hoch war und die Schutzschaltung gegriffen hat, eben wegen der abfallenden 12 Volt Spannung.
Gerade ältere Netzteil, die schon belastete Caps haben, die auch schon einen Alterungsprozess unterliegen, können da einen Schaden kriegen, weil einer der Caps platzt.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass wir alle Netzteile, die älter als 4 Jahre sind, entsorgen sollen. Das ist Unsinn.
Solange du die Hardware nicht veränderst, wird das Netzteil keine Probleme haben und auch 10 Jahre laufen. Ich kenne da mehr als genug Beispiele, wo Rechner seit 10 oder 15 Jahren problemlos laufen, eben auch weil die Hardware nie verändert wurde.
Nur sind wir hier in einem Hardware Forum und da ändert man seine Konfiguration von Zeit zu Zeit und wer noch ein Sockel 775 System mit einer GTx 280 hat und nun auf ein aktuelles System mit GTX 980 wechsel will, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass sein Straight Power E6, das er seit 8 Jahren nutzt, und das immer noch läuft, für die aktuelle Hardware einfach nicht geeignet ist. Hier ist dringend anzuraten, das Netzteil zu tauschen.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

und warum der andere cpu kühler ? ich würde den ey erst nach ablauf der garantie übertakten wollen. und dann kommt auch ein anderer kühler rein. sollte der nicht erst mal reichen ??


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Die CPU-Kühler haben wir aufgrund dessen genommen, weil sie die beste Kühlleistung bei geringster Lautstärke bieten.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde dir bei deinem Budget zu einem Sockel 1150-System raten, wie ich es oben gepostet habe. Da du kein CAD o.ä. Beruflich machst, wird sich das kaum für dich auswirken, außer in der Brieftasche. Das ganze legst du dann über die einzelnen Geizhals-Links in den Warenkorb bei hardwareversand.de und legst dort den zusammenbau als Item vom Support-Unterpunkt dazu 

Edit: WTF Threshold?  Ganz ausführlich heute 
Ich glaub den Text muss du dir irgendwie ablegen und Copy-Pasten jedes mal, wenn es nötig ist 

@TE
Ließ mal den Text des Kollegen durch, der erklärt dir alles Haarklein


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

CAD mach ich nocht nicht wird aber sicher kommen. 
Ja hab das eben gelesen. 
Ich möchte aber kein 1150, naja ich leg halt noch bissen was drauf hab jetzt dein 650 watt netzteil dazu und das ud4. so passt es dann ???


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ich hätte halt gern die cpu mit dem neuen ddr4, kannst mich da verstehen ?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber kein 1150, naja ich leg halt noch bissen was drauf hab jetzt dein 650 watt netzteil dazu und das ud4. so passt es dann ???


Das 550W reicht mehr als aus. Das liefert das selbe wie das 650W (nämlich ca. 700-800W) und ist günstiger und leiser 




DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt gern die cpu mit dem neuen ddr4, kannst mich da verstehen ?


Natürlich, in jedem von uns steckt ein kleiner Enthusiast 

Die Konfig für ein entsprechendes System hab ich die Seite vorher schon gepostet, halt für 1650€


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt gern die cpu mit dem neuen ddr4, kannst mich da verstehen ?



Klar kann ich das. Nur kostet das auch eine Ecke mehr als ein 1150 System.

Ich hab für mein System rund 3000€ bezahlt. Nur mal so zur Vorstellung.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

ja da bin ich jetzt auch 1641 ohne deinen kühler aber. da schau ich noch mal ob ich ein Angebot oder sowas finde.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Du benutzt kein Kupfer sondern gold


----------



## markus1612 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Übertakten nach Ablauf der Garantie kannst du dir sparen, da dir keiner nachweisen kann, dass du CPU übertaktet hast (außer du schrottest die CPU).

Ein LGA2011-3 System bringt dir beim Zocken genau 0 Vorteil und für normale Benutzung von CAD reicht ein LGA1150 auch völlig aus. DDR4 ist auch kein Deut schneller als DDR3 und muss daher auch nicht sein. Kauf dir ein 1150er System und du sparst Geld, welches du in anderes, z.B. größere SSD... investieren könntest.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

naja die cpu schrotten. du hast 2666 ram verbaut aber laut intel macht die cpu nur 2133 ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Mach keinen großen Unterschied ob du nun 2133er oder 2666er RAM hast.

Ich hab mir 2800er gekauft aber tatsächlich laufen die mit 2400MHz, weil das Board nicht mehr macht. Man merkt aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Das sind SPEZIFIKATIONEN, d.h. Intel garantiert nur, dass 2133 läuft, aber bei keinem läuft nicht auch 2800. Ab 2800 wirds kritisch und es ist nicht sicher, ob CPU und Board das machen.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ihr habt alle das falsche Gehäuse herausgesucht, der TE mag Züge...: 

Lian Li PC-CK101 300W SFX12V, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Mit dem richtigen Netzteil kommt auch Dampf aus dem Schornstein.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ne nee, dann lieber das passende Dampfmodul dazu kaufen:
Lian Li Dampf-Set fÃ¼r PC-CK-101 (CK101-2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Leider nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Netzteil kommt auch Dampf aus dem Schornstein.



Oder hinten  

B2T : Das Case von Thomas die Lokomotive wäre für den TE doch viel zu klein oder ist es dein geschmack @TE?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Konnte mir den link noch nicht anschauen, geht auf dem Handy irgendwie nicht ... 
Was ist den ein TE?  Oo 

Habe ein neues System zusammengestellt mit einem 1150 werde es nachher mal Posten würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich noch mal beraten könntet ☺


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Konnte mir den link noch nicht anschauen, geht auf dem Handy irgendwie nicht ...
> Was ist den ein TE?  Oo
> 
> Habe ein neues System zusammengestellt mit einem 1150 werde es nachher mal Posten würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich noch mal beraten könntet ☺



TE = Thread-Ersteller, also du 
Wir warten gespannt was du da gebastelt hast, aber nicht traurig sein falls wir die Konfig in der Luft zerreisen


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ach der Zug, ja da passt aber nichts rein ... 
sowas müsste es als UFO oder so geben. 
Mal schaun vieleicht kann ich sowas irgend wann mal selber bauen.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> TE = Thread-Ersteller, also du
> Wir warten gespannt was du da gebastelt hast, aber nicht traurig sein falls wir die Konfig in der Luft zerreisen



Ja ich erwarte es nicht anders D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Habe ein neues System zusammengestellt mit einem 1150 werde es nachher mal Posten würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich noch mal beraten könntet ☺



Poste es nachher hier mal^^


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Poste es nachher hier mal^^



Ja mach ich nach 14 30 uhr


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Habe ein neues System zusammengestellt mit einem 1150 werde es nachher mal Posten würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich noch mal beraten könntet ☺



Das machen wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

So hier die neue Konfig : 

Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler

Asus Z97-PRO(Wi-Fi ac) Intel Z97 So.1150 

8GB GeIL Dragon RAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11  2x also 16 GB

4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce

550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 

500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 

be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt Midi Tower 

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140x140x25mm 1000 


Die Maße vom Gehäuse hab ich jetzt noch nicht geprüft, wird aber gehen... werd ich jetzt noch mal tun.


Max 1500 +- X
Soll übertaktet werden die CPU und das Mainboard, kennt evt jemand ein Board das schon übertaktet ist ???
Für den Dauerbetrieb. 
Das Board muss nicht un bedingt wifi haben ich bin für alles offen. 

so jetzt bangen und hoffen


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

So, dann legen wir mal los 
Das Mainboard ist viel zu überteuert. Wenn du WLAN brauchst, dann nutz einen günstigen WLAN-Stick, ist flexibler und hat dadurch besseren Empfang. Als Mainboard würde sich das ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer anbieten. Als WLAN-Sticks z.B. der TP-Link Archer T4U oder der ASUS USB-N13
Die Samsung EVO kann man nehmen (was ich aber aufgrund des TLC-Bugs nicht tun würde), aber man könnte trotzdem noch etwas sparen mit der Crucial BX100 500GB
Muss es eine GTX 970 sein oder darf's auch eine R9 290 werden? Denn sonst wäre da noch die wesentlich günstigere Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition]
Der Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB ist schneller und günstiger als der GEIL-RAM oder gleich den ganz schnellen G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB
Das Be quiet! Silen Base 800 hat doch schon einen Lüfter hinten und zwei vorne verbaut, wozu also nochmal einen? 

Ansonsten sieht's gut aus


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Für den 4790K sollte es schon der G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 sein. Und bitte direkt das 16GB (2x8) Kit nehmen, da einige Boards Vollbelegung nicht mögen.

Bei der SSD würde ich entweder die Samsung 850 EVO oder die Crucial MX100/M550 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das Be quiet! Silen Base 800 hat doch schon einen Lüfter hinten und zwei vorne verbaut, wozu also nochmal einen?



Für den Deckel.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ok, RAM, Mainboard und SSD werde ich so übernehmen. 
Hab hier ein Link zum TLC bug gefunden : Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Bugfix für langsame Performance - Notebookcheck.com News
Ob der Jetzt sicher weg ist, sagt das aber nicht. 

Ich dachte halt wenn ich das Mainboard übertakte das es dann besser gekühlt sei. Ist die übertaktung des Mainboardes über haupt notwendig wie viel Leistung bring sowas ?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für den Deckel.



Und den Boden


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Am Boden brauchst du keinen Lüfter.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Und den Boden


Willst du da drin einen Tornado züchten? 
Zwei vorne und zwei hinten/oben reichen mehr als aus 




DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ok, RAM, Mainboard und SSD werde ich so übernehmen.
> Hab hier ein Link zum TLC bug gefunden : Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Bugfix für langsame Performance - Notebookcheck.com News
> Ob der Jetzt sicher weg ist, sagt das aber nicht.
> 
> Ich dachte halt wenn ich das Mainboard übertakte das es dann besser gekühlt sei. Ist die übertaktung des Mainboardes über haupt notwendig wie viel Leistung bring sowas ?


Nein der TLC-Bug ist nicht behoben und kann selbst mit dem neusten Bugfix nicht gänzlich gefixt werden. Ist halt ein Hardware-Bug.

Das Mainboard spielt beim OC erst eine wirkliche Rolle wenn du mit LN² anfängst 
Davor spielt es eine untergeordnete Rolle, vor allem beim i7 4790K den du maximal auf 4.6 GHz prügeln kannst unter Luft. Die VRMs auf dem Mainboard werden dabei nicht mal Handwarm, da die Spannungsregelung bei Haswell in die CPU verlegt wurde. Den BLCK des Mainboards kannst du dank Intels Restriktionen sowieso nur noch um max. 2-5 MHz übertakten bevor das System instabil wird


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Am Boden brauchst du keinen Lüfter.



also klemm ich die 2 an den Deckel für mehr unter druck ?


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> also klemm ich die 2 an den Deckel für mehr unter druck ?



Nein lass es bei Überdruck, also min einer mehr reinblasend als ausblasend oder zwei rein und zwei raus, aber nicht mit Unterdruck sonst verstauben dir die ganzen Anschlussports, da durch diese Luft reingezogen wird um den Unterdruck auszugleichen


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> also klemm ich die 2 an den Deckel für mehr unter druck ?



Im Deckel reicht ein 500rpm Lüfter. Mehr brauchst du da nicht.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Willst du da drin einen Tornado züchten?
> Zwei vorne und zwei hinten/oben reichen mehr als aus
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich weg  

Ich stell den PC einfach in ein Kühlhaus 

Der I7 hat doch aber schon ein Turbo Modus von 4,6 ??? sind das dann weniger cores ? *4,4


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Der i7 hat maximal 4,4GHz.
Das kannst du problemlos auf alle Kerne synchronisieren und gut.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Für den 4790K sollte es schon der G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 sein. Und bitte direkt das 16GB (2x8) Kit nehmen, da einige Boards Vollbelegung nicht mögen.
> 
> Bei der SSD würde ich entweder die Samsung 850 EVO oder die Crucial MX100/M550 nehmen.



Der RAM kühler wird aber zu hoch sein für den CPU Kühler


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der i7 hat maximal 4,4GHz.
> Das kannst du problemlos auf alle Kerne synchronisieren und gut.



Ok hört sich gut an werd ich tun.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Der RAM kühler wird aber zu hoch sein für den CPU Kühler



Den kannst du abschrauben (jeweils eine kleine Schraube an der Seite des RAM-Moduls). Keine Angst die Kühlleistung wird davon nicht beeinträchtig, da dieser "Hahnenkamm" sowieso nur dem Aussehen dient


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> So, dann legen wir mal los
> Das Mainboard ist viel zu überteuert. Wenn du WLAN brauchst, dann nutz einen günstigen WLAN-Stick, ist flexibler und hat dadurch besseren Empfang. Als Mainboard würde sich das ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer anbieten. Als WLAN-Sticks z.B. der TP-Link Archer T4U oder der ASUS USB-N13
> Die Samsung EVO kann man nehmen (was ich aber aufgrund des TLC-Bugs nicht tun würde), aber man könnte trotzdem noch etwas sparen mit der Crucial BX100 500GB
> Muss es eine GTX 970 sein oder darf's auch eine R9 290 werden? Denn sonst wäre da noch die wesentlich günstigere Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition]
> ...



Zu der Graka, 
Ich hatte bis her immer AMD systeme mit ATI Grakas ich will jetzt mal ein Intel/nvidia system

Ich komm hier gar nicht mehr hinter her bei den ganzen antworten


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Zu der Graka,
> Ich hatte bis her immer AMD systeme mit ATI Grakas ich will jetzt mal ein Intel/nvidia system



Bei der GTX 970 hast du halt den Speicher-Bug, den NV als "Feature deklariert hat 
Von den 4 GB VRAM sind nur 3.5 GB nutzbar und der Rest wird vom Treiber ausgesperrt, da es beim nutzen des langsamer angebundenen Speichers zu Verzögerungen und somit Mikrorucklern kommt 
Das mit den RAM-Modulen hab ich über deinem letzten Post erläutert


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Dem Prozessor ist es aber eigentlich völlig egal, was für eine Grafikkarte da werkelt und Nvidia ist einfach keinen Deut besser als AMD (v.a. beim P/L-Verhältnis).


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bei der GTX 970 hast du halt den Speicher-Bug, den NV als "Feature deklariert hat
> Von den 4 GB VRAM sind nur 3.5 GB nutzbar und der Rest wird vom Treiber ausgesperrt, da es beim nutzen des langsamer angebundenen Speichers zu Verzögerungen und somit Mikrorucklern kommt
> Das mit den RAM-Modulen hab ich über deinem letzten Post erläutert



ja das die nur 3,5 gb hat weis ich, aber mikroruckler aua


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> ja das die nur 3,5 gb hat weis ich, aber mikroruckler aua



Solange NV den Treiber noch auf die GTX 970 optimiert dürfte das kein Problem sein wenn du den Treiber aktuell hältst. Wie's aussieht wenn Pascal nächstes Jahr rauskommt kann ich mir aber schon denken 
Betreiben dann keinen Aufwand mehr alte Serien zu supporten, denn sie wollen ja neue Karten verkaufen und da kommt ihnen der Fehler der 970er gerade Recht, da die Leute dann denken "Hey, es ruckelt, ich muss aufrüsten" etc.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Was für Mikroruckler?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Solange NV den Treiber noch auf die GTX 970 optimiert dürfte das kein Problem sein wenn du den Treiber aktuell hältst. Wie's aussieht wenn Pascal nächstes Jahr rauskommt kann ich mir aber schon denken
> Betreiben dann keinen Aufwand mehr alte Serien zu supporten, denn sie wollen ja neue Karten verkaufen und da kommt ihnen der Fehler der 970er gerade Recht, da die Leute dann denken "Hey, es ruckelt, ich muss aufrüsten" etc.



Springt ihr mich jetzt an wenn ich dann einfach die Gtx 980 nehme ???
Dann bin ich zwar knapp drüber aber ich würde es überleben denke ich..


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Springt ihr mich jetzt an wenn ich dann einfach die Gtx 980 nehme ???



Wenn du Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen willst, dann tu das 
Die GTX 980 ist vom P/L einfach Grottenschlecht, ich meine über 200€ Aufpreis für max. 20% mehr Leistung zur GTX 970? 
Da würde ich eher in eine R9 290 und einen gescheiten Bildschirm wie den Dell UltraSharp U2515H investieren


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Min. 200 Euro Aufpreis


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen willst, dann tu das
> Die GTX 980 ist vom P/L einfach Grottenschlecht, ich meine über 200€ Aufpreis für max. 20% mehr Leistung zur GTX 970?
> Da würde ich eher in eine R9 290 und einen gescheiten Bildschirm wie den Dell UltraSharp U2515H investieren



also ne ati will ich auf keinem fall und ne 960 naja


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> also ne ati will ich auf keinem fall und ne 960 naja



Also ATI existiert seit 2006 nicht mehr  (Heißt jetzt AMD)


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also ATI existiert seit 2006 nicht mehr  (Heißt jetzt AMD)



ja ich hab schon immer ati gesagt.. weist doch was ich meine


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> ja ich hab schon immer ati gesagt.. weist doch was ich meine



Weswegen denn eigentlich keine AMD-Karte mehr?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

scheiß drauf man lebt nur ein mal ich bestell jetzt die 980 auch wenn es kacke ist. 
ich denk mal dann hab ich auch erst mal ruhe mit der GPU, wenn ich mir dann in nem jahr wieder ne neue kaufen muss würde ich aufs gleiche raus kommen.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Weswegen denn eigentlich keine AMD-Karte mehr?



Weil ich immer AMD/ATI Karten hatte und dieses blöde physX mich mal so aufgeregt hat das ich mir damals geschworen habe das nächste mal ne Nvidia


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> scheiß drauf man lebt nur ein mal ich bestell jetzt die 980 auch wenn es kacke ist.
> ich denk mal dann hab ich auch erst mal ruhe mit der GPU, wenn ich mir dann in nem jahr wieder ne neue kaufen muss würde ich aufs gleiche raus kommen.



Wenn GTX 980 dann diese: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G (Bestes Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke, Leistungsaufnahme und Leistung)


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Warum die ?`

wollte die nehem 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Windforce 3x Gaming Aktiv PCIe. 

da ich den Kühler geil finde.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Warum die ?`
> 
> wollte die nehem 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Windforce 3x Gaming Aktiv PCIe.
> 
> da ich den Kühler geil finde.



Ist lauter, wärme, größer und zieht mit Abstand am meisten Strom bei den 980ern 
Die MSI hat ein wesentlich stärkeres PCB als die Gigabyte und die beiden Lüfter regeln sich nach der Temperatur der Spawas und der GPU unabhängig


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> scheiß drauf man lebt nur ein mal ich bestell jetzt die 980 auch wenn es kacke ist.
> ich denk mal dann hab ich auch erst mal ruhe mit der GPU, wenn ich mir dann in nem jahr wieder ne neue kaufen muss würde ich aufs gleiche raus kommen.



Genau. Hau wech, die Knete. 
Ich sag dir dann bescheid, was die 980 Ti oder R9 390X so reißt.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Hau wech, die Knete.
> Ich sag dir dann bescheid, was die 980 Ti oder R9 390X so reißt.



Angeber, Kaufst dir die Dinger ?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ist lauter, wärme, größer und zieht mit Abstand am meisten Strom bei den 980ern
> Die MSI hat ein wesentlich stärkeres PCB als die Gigabyte und die beiden Lüfter regeln sich nach der Temperatur der Spawas und der GPU unabhängig



Ok ich schau mal

Unten kannst mal meine Gurke sehen


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Nein. Der Leistungsunterschied ist zu gering. Ich warte auf die 16nm Generation 2016.

Allerdings. Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von jetzt, wenn die 980 Ti auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Der Leistungsunterschied ist zu gering. Ich warte auf die 16nm Generation 2016.
> 
> Allerdings. Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von jetzt, wenn die 980 Ti auf den Markt kommt.



Dein System reicht doch noch die nächsten 100 jahre ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Mein System ist jetzt schon zu langsam. 
Keine Ahnung, wie ich da bis 2016 durchhalten soll.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein System ist jetzt schon zu langsam.
> Keine Ahnung, wie ich da bis 2016 durchhalten soll.



Ja ich glaube das wird für mich auch die nächsten jahre noch ein teures Hobby


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube das wird für mich auch die nächsten jahre noch ein teures Hobby



Ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen reicht nicht mal eine Kombination aus diesen Teilen aus in Sachen Leistung 
2 x Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3, 8x 2.40GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E52630V3)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
4 x AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A)
1 x ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS (90SB0460-M0EAY0)

Manche zocken halt nicht nur mit ihren Rechnern


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Letztendlich machst du nichts anderes als auf die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten zu warten.
Meine jetzigen Karten sind eigentlich zu langsam, ich muss schon Abstriche machen.
Die aktuelle ist nicht so viel schneller, lohnt also eigentlich nicht.
Die nächste Generation in 16nm kann einen Sprung machen, aber dann hast du wieder 4k Monitore und schwupps -- sind sie auch wieder zu langsam.
Ergo wartest du ständig auf schnellere Karten.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen reicht nicht mal eine Kombination aus diesen Teilen aus in Sachen Leistung
> 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3, 8x 2.40GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E52630V3)
> 2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
> 4 x AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A)
> ...



Kauf doch nicht immer so billige Grafikkarten. 
PNY Quadro K6000 SDI I/O, 12GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQK6000SDI-IO-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf doch nicht immer so billige Grafikkarten.
> PNY Quadro K6000 SDI I/O, 12GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQK6000SDI-IO-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wozu die denn? Die ist langsamer, verbraucht mehr (vor allem bei DP) und ist teurer


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wozu die denn? Die ist langsamer, verbraucht mehr und ist teurer



Steht aber Nvidia drauf.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Steht aber Nvidia drauf.



jetzt mal im ernst wo für braucht man so eine Karte ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Profanwendungen.
Für den privaten Gamer sind die Karten völlig uninteressant.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst wo für braucht man so eine Karte ?



Wissenschaftliche Berechnung, Computing, Rendern, etc. eben der wesentlich größere professionelle Markt. Mit diesen Karten verdienen AMD und NV ihre eigentlich Kohle, das Gamingsegment mit den R9/GTX Karten ist Nice to have


----------



## DingsausemBusch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen reicht nicht mal eine Kombination aus diesen Teilen aus in Sachen Leistung
> 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3, 8x 2.40GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E52630V3)
> 2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
> 4 x AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A)
> ...



Warum Kauft man sich einen BMW und kein VW. Weil er da durch länger wird  ich weis es nicht ist halt ein BMW und kein VW.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Warum Kauft man sich einen BMW und kein VW. Weil er da durch länger wird  ich weis es nicht ist halt ein BMW und kein VW.



Es gibt Leute die mit sowas Geld verdienen (Rendern von Videos, etc.) und jede Minute weniger Rechenzeit zählt


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die mit sowas Geld verdienen (Rendern von Videos, etc.) und jede Minute weniger Rechenzeit zählt



ja ich zock ja nur, habs eben bestellt. 

Ich möchte mich noch mal bei euch bedanken das ihr mir so viele excellente Tips geben habt. 
Wenn alles da ist mach ich mal paar Fotos..


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen reicht nicht mal eine Kombination aus diesen Teilen aus in Sachen Leistung
> 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3, 8x 2.40GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E52630V3)
> 2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
> 4 x AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A)
> ...



Hab gesehn du bist auch noch Schühler wenn du dann mal fertig bist. Siehst das wahrscheinlich auch wieder anders. 


Warum hast du da so ne maga graka drinnen ? Gleich 4 mal ?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Profanwendungen.
> Für den privaten Gamer sind die Karten völlig uninteressant.



Nehm doch Deuteriumoxid


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ich verwende lieber Hydroxylsäure.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Nehm lieber Hydrogenhydroxid kocht in größerer Höhe schon ab 80 Grad.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Hab gesehn du bist auch noch Schühler wenn du dann mal fertig bist. Siehst das wahrscheinlich auch wieder anders.
> 
> 
> Warum hast du da so ne maga graka drinnen ? Gleich 4 mal ?



Haha ich doch nicht, hab mein Abi erst vor drei Tagen fertig bekommen 
Ich musste so ne Kiste für jemanden Zusammenstellen, nicht für mich


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Lässt sich mit sowas Kohle machen ? Bin Mechaniker da ist das case modding nicht weit. Würde gern so nebenbei da einsteigen. Hast du oder ihr Erfahrung mit sowas ?


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Lässt sich mit sowas Kohle machen ? Bin Mechaniker da ist das case modding nicht weit. Würde gern so nebenbei da einsteigen. Hast du oder ihr Erfahrung mit sowas ?



Wie gesagt, wenn du von Zuhause aus arbeitest (Programmierer, Werbe-Designer, Designer, etc.) dann ist Zeit Geld und dafür brauchst du so schnelle Maschinen 
Casemodding-Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht, nein. Werd aber später (Wenn die 16 nm GPUs raus sind) ein Projekt mit Acryl-Glas-WaKü machen, aber dazu werd ich mich auch noch einlesen müssen


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Acryl ist cool, ich finde aber Rechner die nur aus dem zeug bestehen hässlich. Da musst dann bissen mehr noch dran sein.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Kennst du das Projekt von der Harvard Uni die verteilen zeug auf die Leute in der ganzen Welt und lassen privat Leute mit über flüssiger rechen Leistung für sich arbeiten


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Acryl ist cool, ich finde aber Rechner die nur aus dem zeug bestehen hässlich. Da musst dann bissen mehr noch dran sein.


Naja das würde ich nicht als hässlich bezeichnen 
Diese Projekt ist das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...standen-parvum-system-acrylic-tubing-uvm.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Kennst du das Projekt von der Harvard Uni die verteilen zeug auf die Leute in der ganzen Welt und lassen privat Leute mit über flüssiger rechen Leistung für sich arbeiten


Folding@Home, ja kenne ich. Das Equivalent dazu von IBM heißt World Community Grid


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ja sieht schick aus nur würde ich nur die seiten aus Glas und den Rest aus Alu odet kunstoff machen. Bei dem Glas siehst halt jede Bohrung


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ja sieht schick aus nur würde ich nur die seiten aus Glas und den Rest aus Alu odet kunstoff machen. Bei dem Glas siehst halt jede Bohrung



Das Gehäuse wird bei mir nicht aus Acryl-Glas 
Als Gehäuse wird das hier verwendet: Thermaltake Core X9 schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Wenn dann musst das Gehäuse auch selbst bauen ist halt heikel den  die Passform für atx, ob du die Löcher so genau setzen ä kannst ohne cnc oder sowaß..

Aber das ein Hammer Gehäuse ich wollte mir auch erst ein cube kaufen aber die big waren mir zu groß und die kleiner zu klein ☺


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Welche Teile hast du jetzt genau bestellt?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Jetzt mach mir keine Angst, hab gerade die nachricht bekommen von Mindfactory das die teile unterwegs sind. Heute morgen um 4 bestellt und um 9 uhr sind die schon raus. Das ist echt top. Bevor wieder was kommt, bei euch muss man aufpassen. Ich hab alles bei Mindfactory bestellt weil es einfacher zu handhaben ist und die preise nur um wenige eure mehr sind als die billgsten shops. Aber zum Thema. 

Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX
Asus Z97-Pro Gamer Gaming MB Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10-12-12-31 Dual Kit                2X
500GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT500BX100SSD1)
4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI/1xHDMI/3xDisplayPort (Retail)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil orange
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold

Den tTornado hab ich weg gelassen


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Netzteil hast du nicht gekauft?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Netzteil hast du nicht gekauft?



Doch ich bin eben zu tode erschrocken, habs aber nur ubersrpungen habs nachgetragen


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Dann passt das ja.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann passt das ja.



und wie schraub ich den jetzt zusammen ?? Oo

ne spaß


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Keine Ahnung 
Bei mir macht das meine Frau immer.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> Bei mir macht das meine Frau immer.



Macht deine frau das mit ? frauen sind ja immer so anti pc ?

zu privat ?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Thres beliebt zuweilen zu scherzen....


----------



## DingsausemBusch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Thres beliebt zuweilen zu scherzen....



Ja ich weis doch das das nicht ernst gemeint war


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

So nun sind die teile da und irgend was mach ich falsch. 
Der Pc geht an, es kommt aber kein piep und auch kein bild. ich geh über das meinboard vga und von der graka der dvi mit nem vga adapter.

angeschlossen habe ich im moment ans netzteil. 
24 polig board 
ps8 ans bord von der cpu
2x 6+2 VGA an die graka 

Der PC geht an cpu fan dreht sich passiert aber nichts 

graka geht an lüfter drehen sich passiert nichts.
???? ich weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll hab ram schon gewechselt.
cpu fan gegen den boxend getauscht


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Mach mal ein Foto vom Innenraum, damit wir die Kabel überprüfen können (Bitte möglichst hochauflösend )


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

ka kp dauert ne minute


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/kfgw1s15f97.jpg

http://www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/jwukl4622cn1.jpg

http://www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/rhwzt5w9m212.jpg

http://www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/11y4y2pq99dw.jpg


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/kfgw1s15f97.jpg
> 
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/jwukl4622cn1.jpg



Beim Netzteil sieht's in ordnung aus. Kannst du auch noch eins vom gesamten PC-Innenraum machen? 
Zusätzlich wäre noch eins Von den Anschlüssen hinten hilfreich.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil sieht's in ordnung aus. Kannst du auch noch eins vom gesamten PC-Innenraum machen?
> Zusätzlich wäre noch eins Von den Anschlüssen hinten hilfreich.



bin dabei


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> bin dabei




http://www11.pic-upload.de/09.05.15/5wlfa3nfrs5.jpg

ich hab den vga vom board probiert und den dvi über einen vga adapter von der graka an den vga schirm


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Du sagst also alle Lüfter laufen an, aber du kriegst kein Bild?
Die iGPU der CPU (Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard) werden abgeschaltet sobald eine dedizierte Karte verbaut wurde. Schließ also alle Bildschirme an die Grafikkarte an.

Übrigens: Kabelmanagement ist auch zum benutzen da


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

http://www.apfeltalk.de/community/attachments/dvi_to_vga_adapter-jpg.62139/


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du sagst also alle Lüfter laufen an, aber du kriegst kein Bild?
> Die iGPU der CPU (Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard) werden abgeschaltet sobald eine dedizierte Karte verbaut wurde. Schließ also alle Bildschirme an die Grafikkarte an.
> 
> Übrigens: Kabelmanagement ist auch zum benutzen da



Ich hatte das mainboard auch ohne karte laufen ging nicht.

ja ich hatte alles sauber verbaut und dann hab ich alles wieder abgebaut schnell wieder zusammen


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

kann sein das mit dem bios was nicht stimmt jumper falsch ?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> Ich hatte das mainboard auch ohne karte laufen ging nicht.
> 
> ja ich hatte alles sauber verbaut und dann hab ich alles wieder abgebaut schnell wieder zusammen


Stecken alle Stromkabel richtig? Der 8-Pin an der CPU und der 24-Pin am Board brauchen manchmal etwas "liebevolle Gewalt" 




DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> kann sein das mit dem bios was nicht stimmt jumper falsch ?


Die Jumper sollten alle richtig sein vom Werk aus.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

falscher grafik ausgang kein signal auf dvi ??

ne steckt alles


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> falsche grafik ausgang kein signal auf dvi ??



DVI sollte immer ein Signal ausgeben.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

der ps8 stecker kommt doch oben links neber die cpu und dann in ps8 beim netzteil ?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> der ps8 stecker kommt doch oben links neber die cpu und dann in ps8 beim netzteil ?



Ja ganz genau, ist auch alles richtig. Die Frage war ob sie auch richtig drin stecken bzw. soweit, bis sie eingerastet sind


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

ja sind sie definitiv, hab nen hdmi bildschrim drann geht auch nicht :-/


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

die piept ja auch nicht beim hoch fahren


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> die piept ja auch nicht beim hoch fahren



Das piepen kommt auch nur, wenn du den Speaker angeschlossen hast, welcher in dem kleinen Säckchen mit den Schrauben beim Mainboard dabei gewesen sein sollte 
Steckt die Grafikkarte auch richtig im PCIe-Slot?

Und kleiner Tipp: Bitte den Bearbeiten-Button verwenden


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das piepen kommt auch nur, wenn du den Speaker angeschlossen hast, welcher in dem kleinen Säckchen mit den Schrauben beim Mainboard dabei gewesen sein sollte
> Steckt die Grafikkarte auch richtig im PCIe-Slot?
> 
> Und kleiner Tipp: Bitte den Bearbeiten-Button verwenden



nö war keiner dabei hab alles abgesucht, was mach ich denn jetzt ?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> nö war keiner dabei hab alles abgesucht, was mach ich denn jetzt ?



Du kannst ja mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und den PC ohne Grafikkarte starten. Die Bildschirme verbindest du dann mit den Mainboard-Anschlüssen


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

ja ich schon das gleiche Oo

habs noch mal getestet ne pasisert auch nichts


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> ja ich schon das gleiche Oo



Sicher, dass deine Bildschirme funktionieren, angeschaltet und die richtigen Eingänge eingestellt sind?


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Sicher, dass deine Bildschirme funktionieren, angeschaltet und die richtigen Eingänge eingestellt sind?




habs ja an 2 probiert. die bildschrime sind ok
ich bin am verzeifeln was is das nur ..


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> habs ja an 2 probiert. die bildschrime sind ok



Hui mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus :/
Eröffne vielleicht mal einen Thread hier, vielleicht hat dort jemand noch Ideen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218
Einfach die Bilder verlinken, die Hardware auflisten und das Problem schildern


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Ok mach ich dank dir.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hui mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus :/
> Eröffne vielleicht mal einen Thread hier, vielleicht hat dort jemand noch Ideen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218
> Einfach die Bilder verlinken, die Hardware auflisten und das Problem schildern



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-nach-zusammen-bau-kein-bild.html#post7379806


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



DingsausemBusch schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-nach-zusammen-bau-kein-bild.html#post7379806



Dann warten wir mal auf die Antworten


----------



## DingsausemBusch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal auf die Antworten



joa


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Man achte auf den Bildern auf die unbelegten Kontakte für PWR, Reset etc.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich lande bei 1650€ für ein 2011-3er System:
> 1 x Crucial MX100  512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
> 1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15Q-16GRK)
> ...


Sehr interessant das 5820k system danke!

Einen haken hat's jedoch: 
Auch wenn die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G für sehr leisen betrieb ideal erscheint, kann sie sich als albtraum erweisen. in letzter zeit beschweren sich immer mehr personen über extreme lautstärken der grafikarte, wobei es sich um einen häufig auftretenden produktionsfehler handelt. Die Gigabyte Gaming G1 ist eine interessante alternative 

PS: mir ist für ein 1150 system ein 500er netzteil empfohlen wurden, reicht das aufgrund des geringeren arbeitsspeichers?
Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX 350€
4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 360€
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 135€
8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 66€
LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern 12€
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 92,98€
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 Tower Kühler 36,79€
512GB Crucial M550 mSATA 6Gb/s MLC 169€
Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B Big Tower ohne NT 185€


----------



## Icedaft (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Die SSD "512GB Crucial M550 mSATA 6Gb/s MLC 169€" passt nicht, das Gigabyte-Board hat eine M.2 Schnittstelle.


----------



## DingsausemBusch (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?*

Hier gehts weiter: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...4-pc-zeigt-nach-zusammen-bau-kein-bild-3.html


----------

